# Jaco mma clothing new brand in stock



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Jaco MMA Gear new to the uk

Just started stocking this last week, ive got a few T's already nice material, strangest MMA Shorts ive ever seen (really nice though) rahther than just using conventional polyester like most shorts, Jaco have added spandex to the mix making them 'super stretchy' shorts, ive been using a pair for thai boxing and there great because they retain the moisture/sweat and dont get heavy

Full Jaco mma clothing line here

JACO MMA


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks good 

There's a review of their stuff on another mma forum. When I remember which one I'll send you the link

Dave


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

stuff looks good, like their tee's


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Next months purchase :thumb


```

```


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good choice sir, ive got one of them :thumb


----------

